# MTB - Thursday, 7/14/11



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

If I don't ride tomorrow I'll be looking to ride on Thursday.  I know of a group riding Huntington, which I wouldn't mind doing, but I'm not sure if I can make it down there on time.  Anyone else up for a ride??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like I'm off the bike until the end of next week when I get my stitches out.

I did find that tire for you if you want it, will give it to you next time I see you.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool, thanks!

Sucks about the stitches.  I never did hear how you did it?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Sucks about the stitches.  I never did hear how you did it?



Splitting frozen hamburgers apart with one of those fancy spatulas that has a serrated knife on the side....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Splitting frozen hamburgers apart with one of those fancy spatulas that has a serrated knife on the side....



I have one of those spatulas, and worry about doing the same thing every time I use it...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2011)

Can ride today (Wed) but not Thursday this week. Hope the wounds heal up fast for ya Jeff!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Not gonna be able to make today...  Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not gonna be able to make today...  Enjoy the new ride!



New ride? Did you get a 29er?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> New ride? Did you get a 29er?




Yes sir! Picking it up this afternoon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Yes sir! Picking it up this afternoon.



Tease!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Tease!!!



See this thread, and you'll know exactly what he got:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=98112


----------

